# First Timer Log



## Retrodreams (Jan 5, 2017)

Found this site crossposted on a couple other lifting/supplement sites and appreciated the tone of members. Started my first DNP cycle three days ago and figured I'd share my log here. Just for additional background, my supplmentation includes fish oil, mag, D3/K2, creatine and I also take a nootropic stack that includes noopept, alpha-gpc and bacopa. Eating wise, I've been running a "lazy keto" diet where I try to stay under 25g net carbs per day but over the last couple months typically ended up around 40-50g. 

After having enjoyed Christmas and the week after, hopped on the scale to start at 248, up about 4 pounds from early December. My bodyfat percentage was in the low 20s per my last BodPod measurement in September -- was 270 at that time. First couple days of log I was trying to deplete glycogen to get back into ketosis.

January 1 - 248.0 - No DNP. 95 minute arms/abs/glutes session, 10,057 steps. 1500 calories at 21g (18g net) carbs, 103g fat, 112g protein. 1 gal water.
January 2 - 246.2 - No DNP. 105 minute deadlift/back/shoulder session. 14,923 steps. 1590 calories at 28g (11g net) carbs, 110g fat, 119g protein. 1 gal water.
January 3 - 244.2 - 250mg in one evening dose. 100 minute arms session. 9,090 steps. 1500 calories at 21g (11g net) carbs, 81g fat, 133g protein. 1 gal water.
January 4 - 243.6 - 250mg split into 2 doses. 105 minute leg session. 7,587 steps. 1898 calories at 30g (16g net) carbs, 124g fat, 170g protein. 1 gal water.

After two days, I can't say I've really experienced any sides aside from the very first night when I did the 250mg dose as I was a bit warmer than usual and was restless trying to fall asleep. The plan right now is to finish out this first 14 day cycle at 250mg per day, take a week or two off and then I'll have enough to do another 21 day cycle at 375mg a day.


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 6, 2017)

January 5 - 242.2 - 250mg split into 2 doses. 90 minute chest session. 9,008 steps. 1709 calories at 43g (24g net) carbs, 109g fat, 152g protein. 1 gal water.

Weight in this AM at 239.6. Have no noticeable sides and thinking of just bumping up to the 375 that I had planned for the 2nd cycle and not taking any time off per MrRippedZilla's recommendations in other threads. Thoughts?


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm tuned in bro! Love seeing other people's experiences. I'm staying low carb but I'm interested in trying a completely keto diet. Well as close as I can get. You're already dropping weight fast! That's how mine came off my last completed cycle. Google "DNP Dosage Chart" and go to images and you'll find the chart that shows how much it builds up due to the long half life. I'd say 250mg is a very mild dosage, in my experience at least because I can only speak for myself. I'd say the safe thing to do would be to wait maybe 3-4 more days at 250 until the "peak" dosage is reached, then if you're comfortable increase to 375mg a day. I'd be weary of jumping to 500 a day because that stuff hits you like a ton of bricks. I'll let RippedZilla chime in, he's smarter than I am


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 7, 2017)

January 6 - 239.6 - 250mg split into 2 doses. 105 back/shoulder session. 8,475 steps. 1665 calories at 40g (19g net) carbs, 103g fat, 146g protein. 1 gal water.
January 7 - 241.4 - 250mg split into 2 doses. 105 arms session. 8,780 steps. 1740 calories at 78g (59g net) carbs, 123g fat, 107g protein. 1.25 gal water.

Woke up this morning very thirsty despite having finished off about 20 oz of water right before bed. Also didn't have my typical morning deuce. Anyhow, knew I was going to be outside in the sub 10 degree weather for a couple hours so I had a few more carbs than normal because I was dead after my morning arms session at the gym. I've drank 1.25 gal of water today and will probably get another 20oz in before I crash as I'm beat.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Mix in some Gatorade to keep electrolytes high


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 9, 2017)

Moved up to 375 after 5 days with no sides or issues. Weight was up again but I feel a little bloated so I'm sure it is water weight. Definitely started feeling the heat when I went to bed after 3rd dose and woke up a couple times drenched in sweat. 

January 8 - 242.0 - 375mg split into 3 doses. 45m cardio, 35m glutes session. 13,248 steps. 1,732 calories at 34g (20g net) carbs, 118g fat, 132g protein. 1.25 gal water.

Added in Powerade Zero for extra electrolyte supplementation. Only other thing I've notices is lips are dried out so I'll try to up water even more.


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 11, 2017)

January 9 - 241.6 - 375mg split into 3 doses. 96m deadlift/back/shoulder session. 30m cardio. 7,872 steps. 1,640 calories at 17g (7g net) carbs, 93g fat, 128g protein. 1.5g water.
January 10 - 241.4 - 375mg split into 3 doses. 74m arms session. 30m cardio. 8,402 steps. 1,640 calories at 26g (15g net) carbs, 127g fat, 106g protein. 1.5g water.

Expected a weight drop by now so I hope it's just water retention as I've been religious with everything and eating has been on point. My circadian rhythms do usually ebb and flow where I'll get a "whoosh" weight drop every once in awhile. I'm gonna keep on, keepin' on.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey man I haven't dropped very much either. In my experience it will start very very soon. Most likely it will start within a day or two, and be very consistent until you stop taking it and lessen for a few days afterward as the dnp and water clear your system. Good luck


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 12, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> Hey man I haven't dropped very much either. In my experience it will start very very soon. Most likely it will start within a day or two, and be very consistent until you stop taking it and lessen for a few days afterward as the dnp and water clear your system. Good luck



I had a woosh this morning when I weighed in at 238.4. 

Actually had some sides start to intensify -- sweating, craving carbs (which I normally don't have on my keto eating) and frequent oily/watery bowel movements -- I think I've shat 6 times today. Some of the bowel could also be due to my MCT oil usage and magnesium supplementation or that could just have had a multiplier effect. Anyhow, got a good leg workout in tonight so will be interesting to see where I am in the AM.


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 12, 2017)

As mentioned yesterday after my weigh in, I had a small woosh. This morning I had another and was down to 237 as well.

January 11 - 238.4 - 375mg split into 3 doses. 120m legs session. 8,532 steps. 1,862 calories at 42g (31g net) carbs, 126g fat, 115g protein. 1.25g water.


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 14, 2017)

following interested in goals


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 14, 2017)

January 12 - 237.0 - 375mg split into 3 doses. 80m chest session. 30m cardio session. 7,760 steps. 1,795 calories at 46g (32g net) carbs, 131g fat, 151g protein. 1g water.
January 13 - 237.0 - 375mg split into 3 doses. 120m back/shoulder session. 45m cardio session. 8,790 steps. 1,645 calories at 14g (8g net) carbs, 93g fat, 167g protein. 1g water.

Woke up this morning at 237 again. I am feeling a bit bloated, no morning deuce and I ate like 11oz turkey for dinner so I'm pretty sure that's working it's way through. I will say the last couple of days I've been really fatigued but I think I attribute that to my calorie restriction more than anything. I also haven't drank as much water so I'm going to try to make sure I bump that back up.


----------



## Retrodreams (Feb 3, 2017)

Finished up my last dose last night. Since I didn't get much feedback, didn't see much point in providing a detailed log.

Anyhow, weighted in this AM at 227.8. Since I've been doing keto before and during my cycle, not sure how much water bloat I'm actually holding. So total loss was 20.2 pounds in a month.


----------



## geoff (Oct 3, 2017)

Retrodreams, what was your dose to lose a stone and half? I know you have probably said, but can't be bothered to go through all these threads as I have read so much on this topic.


----------



## geoff (Oct 3, 2017)

It's ok retro. I've just looked at your first quote for the answer.


----------



## Beemer_dreemer (Dec 29, 2017)

i so want to try it but can not find a legit source to get it from............


----------

